# Instrument in intro of "I'm Going Slightly mad" by Queen



## NameOfBand (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi,

Anyone know what instrument it is? Or just a "preset"? Really like that sound. 

//NoB


----------



## styledelk (Feb 16, 2019)

It has always sounded like an early digital synth preset to me, like a Roland D-50 or Yamaha DX7. Has that rounded, aliased but hollow sound you could program. I dont have thr synth handy, but I bet Arturia has got something you could recreate with.


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2019)

sounds like a voice, maybe a single sample stretched over all the keyboard...


----------



## joed (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it's a Korg M1.


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2019)

take a single male vox sample from a GM soundfont, drag it in Kontakt, done... thing is you want to find the right sample.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 17, 2019)

It's a Korg M1 (was used very much by Queen on The Miracle and Innuendo albums), but not sure which patch name. It's probably one of factory presets 


EDIT: Yeah, it's the Choir preset 23 from the factory bank. Verified with the M1 plugin from Korg Legacy Collection


----------



## styledelk (Feb 17, 2019)

Awesome detective work


----------



## NameOfBand (Feb 18, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> It's a Korg M1 (was used very much by Queen on The Miracle and Innuendo albums), but not sure which patch name. It's probably one of factory presets
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, it's the Choir preset 23 from the factory bank. Verified with the M1 plugin from Korg Legacy Collection


The all-knowing has tuned in and saved the day, thanks!!


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm not all-knowing, but I know what I know


----------



## NameOfBand (Feb 19, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> I'm not all-knowing, but I know what I know


I'm happy any way and glad you helped me


----------

